# Bose lifestyle 28 & VIP211 - code



## nottechy (Jan 11, 2009)

I cannot get my Bose remote on a lifestyle 28 to work the VIP211 on the Dish Network? 
I have tried all the default codes.
Anyone know the code?


----------



## db130 (Dec 30, 2008)

you may need to order the new $20 learning remote from dish network.


----------

